# Will I be banished?



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

It's all good. Most people on here probably have some wheels tucked in some secret closet somewhere. It's only one strike. I got you topped though. Satan's bow in compound no less. A barnet ghost 350. Wicked fast bot flinger. One inch groups at 75 yards without trying. Now that is cheating!


----------



## Paul_J (Jul 16, 2013)

My what a big stabilizer you have......


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks nice Bill 

Ever think of a Timberdoodle II for a rest 

I love them go for fingers shooting


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

All good Bill, have some fine old finger compounds myself and yes have been playing with them. Have one setup for barebow and the other setup for FSL shoot great but no better than my Oly bow, just no longer my focus. Even a stabbed out sighted carbon recurve feels more organic than my pair of Redmans.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Great price. Great finger bow. I would consider one if I could find one that is left handed, long draw and about 48 inches ATA. I am not sure if they made different links like some of the Hoyt bows of old.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Jinkster, I peeked at an ad for a beautiful gold contender elite, and figured you snagged that one... you didn't get that one too, did you? Just kidding, enjoy it, looks like fun.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

Jinks, I still have my Pro-Tec with cam and 1/2" that I shot with fingers for years. One of the last "finger compounds" that I found . Great hunting bow . Used an AAE Free Flyte rest with a plunger (took off that little side arm) dang near bomb proof. Have fun. Hey with that stab , you can rig it up as a fishin' pole! LOL


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - Don't know one compound from another but it sure looks cool. Are there certain ones that lend them selves to finger shooting? In my book archery is archery shoot what you like. Heck I have been string walking on my bare bow for the past 2 months really enjoying it. Did wonders for my accuracy. Makes me wonder if you could string walk on a compound? Hey going to the dark side might as well go all out.  
Anyway good luck Bill always enjoy seeing and reading your posts.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> But there ya have it...my Falco and Bushmen will *always* be my primary bows...and this is just a new toy/training aid at a price/condition I couldn't pass up...I received no Christmas presents at all from anyone this year (as I requested) but my parents didn't listen and did give me a card with some cash....and I'll be proud to show them how I spent it.
> 
> Thanks for looking and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


I say shoot whatever makes you happy. The only advice I would offer is that you might want to avoid using *"always"* and *"never."* Those words have a way of getting Jinks into tight spots.

:wink:

KPC


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking forward to the chapter on whatever arrows. Guess that won't be 'til next year...or not...ninja training secrets taken into consideration. It's all good. Enjoy, Rick.


----------



## Inroher (May 23, 2013)

Jinks Congrats on the Hoyt if you had not bought it i was next in line so no cold shoulder here.

Enjoy
Jim


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Whatever puts a smile on your face..............I have the Ultratec version of that bow along with a new Charger that sees a little range time - mostly they collect dust. Every once in a while I'll get them out shoot a few arrows, put them back away............they just don't hold my attention like the trad bows.


----------



## Crispy76 (Oct 20, 2013)

Bill,
Do what you do, man. Anyone who criticizes you for enjoying something, (anything), in your personal time, has issues. Hope it's everything YOU hoped it would be. 

This is coming from someone who holds a longbow in one hand, and a carbon arrow in the other.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Jinks, would you be offended if we started a pool on when this will hit the classifieds? Kidding man, enjoy the new shooter! If you need some stuff to put on it - I have a SureLoc Challenger, 4X Scope, Easton Stabilizer and some 2613's the would turn that Protec into a real X killer. I'd even consider trading it toward that Falco..........


----------



## KennyO (Feb 5, 2003)

This thread wouldn't be complete without someone teasing you about shooting training wheels... Oh wait I just did ;-) LOL!! Just kidding.

Loved that generation of Hoyts... The grip was awesome!


----------



## Norminator (Nov 24, 2013)

I especially like that long thingy on there that shows you which way to point the arrows! lol


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

That was a great deal. let me knonw when it is ready to fly away.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not banished, just perhaps you shouldn't post about it on here after this one. Like the others, I will watch to see how long before today's latest and greatest ends up on the trading blanket.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

I would of kept the Super Kodiak, but different strokes and all that. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a great looking bow Jinkster. The ProTecs and Ultratecs, along with the Elite versions of the same, have to be one of the classic compounds of all time. I still have my trusty '07 UltraElite hanging on the wall, it's a little dusty but not going anywhere.

That's a lot of bow for $275.00.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You're shooting fingers, so it's ok:wink:


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

That is funny! I did the exact opposite. Sold my 2005 Hoyt Ultra Elite Blue fusion W/2000XL, cam.5 for a TradTech Titan III W/black max carbon. 
LOL.
Good luck its a shooter for sure.
DD


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks everybody!....and?...



Arron said:


> Bill - Don't know one compound from another but it sure looks cool. *Are there certain ones that lend them selves to finger shooting?* In my book archery is archery shoot what you like. Heck I have been string walking on my bare bow for the past 2 months really enjoying it. Did wonders for my accuracy. Makes me wonder if you could string walk on a compound? Hey going to the dark side might as well go all out.
> Anyway good luck Bill always enjoy seeing and reading your posts.


*YES...*but only a handful these days and new?...are very expensive as there's just not many being sold as there's just not many still shooting wheels/fingers...but there's less than a handful of new wheel bow offerings where the ATA (axel too axel) lengths are greater than 40"s...and worse yet (for me)?...as a finger shooter?...I don't care for shoot-through risers...which really narrows the field down...my first real speed-bow was also the shortest I ever shot and competed with using fingers...an 80# Pearson Spoiler...and I had to concentrate real hard on getting a clean finger release with that bow and even though I took home some plastic and marble trinkets with it?...I blew it up in 9 months! LOL!....next?...was a 70# Hoyt Vantage Hunter FF...I bought a 29" draw model with the intent of short stringing it by an inch and did...which brought the ata down from about 44"s too 43 and change...but it was tight, smooth and I was a 3D finger shooting terror with it...but alas?...because it was one of the first Fast-Flight models?...I got sick of having to press it every couple months because the old FF split yoke cables would stretch un-equally which would cause cam lean on the draw when they weren't just so...and then that was complexed by having to re-time it each time as well...PITB...sold it after about 1 1/2-2 years and replaced it with this...in 1991...an 80# Jennings Carbon Extreme XLR....










and I loved it because unlike the previous FF yoked hoyt?...it had machined aluminum yokes leading into a micro-adjust steel bus cable system that was pretty much a set-it and forget-it system...and I must of loved it cause I just sold it about 2 years ago...but it had a 41 3/4 ATA and I shot it extremely well with fingers...so I'm thinking with my 28" draw I should be just fine with this new-to-me Hoyt Protec...and with the far better than FF string materials these days?...it should be no where's near as much a PITB that the old FF Hoyt Vantage Hunter was....I'm looking forward to experiencing it. 



GEREP said:


> I say shoot whatever makes you happy. The only advice I would offer is that you might want to avoid using *"always"* and *"never."* Those words have a way of getting Jinks into tight spots.
> 
> KPC


Sound advice Kev...and yep...I ABSOLUTELY MUST stop speaking in absolutes! LOL!



rickstix said:


> Looking forward to the chapter on whatever arrows. Guess that won't be 'til next year...or not...ninja training secrets taken into consideration. It's all good. Enjoy, Rick.


Ah...I have a garage full of'em...and I knew there was a reason I never sold the 18 GT5575's I have laying out there.



Inroher said:


> Jinks Congrats on the Hoyt if you had not bought it i was next in line so no cold shoulder here.
> 
> Enjoy
> Jim


Thank you Inroher...and with that in mind?...you're still first in line...so if I decide to off it?...you have dibbs sir.



centershot said:


> Whatever puts a smile on your face..............I have the Ultratec version of that bow along with a new Charger that sees a little range time - mostly they collect dust. Every once in a while I'll get them out shoot a few arrows, put them back away............they just don't hold my attention like the trad bows.


Yep...been there...done that...and it looks like I may be doing much the same again but here's the thing...with my 37# Bushmen?...I'm good for about 40-60 shots before fatigue starts setting in...with my 32# Falco?...I'm good for about 60-80 shots on any given day pending frequency....and I've been getting invites to other shoots from other clubs including Brevard and Daytona archers...and I've been entertaining the thought of actually attending some shoots at these NFAA based clubs...and I am not driving 80 too 150 miles to go shoot 40 arrows...Local ASA and special trad events?...yes....I'll definitely show with a longbow...but NFAA field rounds 100 miles away?...I'll be bringing my wheels...so I can shoot to my hearts content...all...day...looooong. 

Other than that?...yea...It'll be spending a lot of time on the hooks here at home...but that's okay...and I shouldn't do to aweful bad as an archer with respectable trad level form and skills on a compound. 



Crispy76 said:


> Bill,
> Do what you do, man. Anyone who criticizes you for enjoying something, (anything), in your personal time, has issues. Hope it's everything YOU hoped it would be.
> 
> *This is coming from someone who holds a longbow in one hand, and a carbon arrow in the other.*


Thanks and?...*"Me Too!"* LOL!



centershot said:


> Jinks, would you be offended if we started a pool on when this will hit the classifieds? Kidding man, enjoy the new shooter! If you need some stuff to put on it - I have a SureLoc Challenger, 4X Scope, Easton Stabilizer and some 2613's the would turn that Protec into a real X killer. I'd even consider trading it toward that Falco.


To your first question?...NO...I absolutely don't mind...matter fact?...I LMBO reading that! LOL! and again?...

NO...because it's official...the Falco is not leaving my world until I leave this one! LOL!

BUt yes...you can shoot me a price on the sight and stab. 



KennyO said:


> This thread wouldn't be complete without someone teasing you about shooting training wheels... Oh wait I just did ;-) LOL!! Just kidding.
> 
> Loved that generation of Hoyts... The grip was awesome!


Thanks...and I'd be disappointed in you guys if I didn't get teased! :laugh:



Norminator said:


> I especially like that long thingy on there that shows you which way to point the arrows! lol


Sorry...I'm not "that way"...matter fact?...I'm a machinist...so I'm already thinking about giving it a circumcision to about...yep...12"s.

:laugh:



Tracker12 said:


> That was a great deal. let me knonw when it is ready to fly away.


Thanks...and you sir have 2nd dibbs! :laugh:



Bobman said:


> I would of kept the Super Kodiak, but different strokes and all that. Hope you enjoy it.


Oh I still wince when I think about the SK and it shot great but...it just wasn't me...I found 64"s a bit long and cumbersome...enough so that I often times wished that I had opted for the 60" SK but still...the riser was a serious chunk of lumber...doubt I'll ever own another...just favor the longbows way more for some reason. 



Easykeeper said:


> That's a great looking bow Jinkster. The ProTecs and Ultratecs, along with the Elite versions of the same, have to be one of the classic compounds of all time. I still have my trusty '07 UltraElite hanging on the wall, it's a little dusty but not going anywhere.
> 
> That's a lot of bow for $275.00.


I'd had been hawking the classifieds for nearly a week or more looking for something just like this EK...and I found it when it was first posted...late at night...no pix...he texted those to me...bow looked great so I called him to confirm a few things...and asked if he'd give me a night to sleep on it...he told me he'd hold it till morning...then he texted me the following morning looking for an answer cause he had other potential buyers...I was still undecided and told him go ahead and sell it that I didn't want to hold him up...and it haunted me all work day yesterday...so yesterday afternoon?...I texted him back asking if it sold yet...he had another potential he gave until 9:00pm last night...I was on pins and needles...and the guy never got back with him...and 9:00 last night?...I got the text..."Congrats...the bows yours!"...and for $275 shipped?...I was thrilled. 



kegan said:


> You're shooting fingers, so it's ok


Thanks Kegan...BTW...you have a PM.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Nothing wrong with it but I bet you don't wind up using it at all. I have found I don't have the time for shooting more than one bow and if you like shooting the long bows that will wind up being what you shoot.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> Nothing wrong with it but I bet you don't wind up using it at all. I have found I don't have the time for shooting more than one bow and if you like shooting the long bows that will wind up being what you shoot.


Trust me...I can certainly understand why you would say that...it was 1994 when I last slid my cased compound under the bed not knowing it would rest there untouched for the next 16 years as I proceeded to raise 3 daughters.

As all at once?...our local club where I was a member (range officer, secretary and finally VP) for nearly 10 years got swallowed by the city fathers...and I had decommissioned myself as VP a few years prior with the birth of our first born...just didn't have the time...a couple years later?...I found myself going to a mech. release cause I didn't have the time to practice as much as I should with the birth of our 2nd daughter 18 months later...then I came down with target panic shooting heavy bow with a mech. release and it's in hindsight that I now realize it was most likely because my heavy bows got reeeeal heavy cause I wasn't practicing enough....why?...I just didn't have the time...and I think it was the week where I couldn't get 1/2 dozen arrows fletched between making bottles and changing diapers that I slid that 1991 model jennings carbon extreme under the bed! :laugh:

5 long years of working a lot of overtime at work and?....surprise!...here came daughter #3.

Well...times have changed...and my nest is dang near empty...except for daughter #3 who is now also my 3rd best friend...but when Mom and the girls get together?...the last thing DaddyO here wants to do is go clothes or shoe shopping...I also have no desire to cage myself in the wifes minivan with the daughters and my 3 year old grandson for long trips...and now?...my 2nd best friend is my backyard and my bows...which I seem to suddenly have an abundance of alone/me time these days.

But you are correct...I predict I will get this wheel-bow all set-up just the way I want it and shooting great and then?...it'll spend a lot of time getting dusty on the hooks...unless...I get involved with NFAA again and start shooting away tourneys in BHFSL class...again...other than that?...it'll be just what I bought it for...a new play toy/training aid...for those days I don't feel strong enough or competent enough to play with my longbows.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

Bill,
We have something in common however instead of me buying a compound I just sold my old Jennings Arrowstar which had been gathering dust for the last 20+ years. Hopefully it will go to a good home.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

I started with compounds, went traditional, went back to compounds after missing shots at deer now out of range of my recurve, and have tinkered with traditional off and on since then. I will not give up my Bowtech but I really would like to add a 40#-45# recurve as a fun shooter and close-in hunter. Hoping to find a TradTech or Fedora used....


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

reddogge said:


> Bill,
> We have something in common...


Yes...we do..."A Passion For Archery"...and a taste for it all...as children?...we may prefer vanilla...as adults?...we may begin to prefer chocolate...then as Grand folk?...

we might take a liking to "SWIRL"...realizing that we can now have it all.


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

:blob1:
:nyah:
:set1_rolf2:
:elf_moon:

LOL, someone had to do it, might as well be me!
Don't forget though tough guy, you still have to pull that 50+lbs over the hump. I don't shoot mine much but that's the biggest thing I notice when I do. Different set of muscles involved.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

FORESTGUMP said:


> :blob1:
> :nyah:
> :set1_rolf2:
> :elf_moon:
> ...


SO?


sorry...best I could come up with at the moment. :laugh:

Happy New Years Forest! :cool2:


----------



## Trigun (Mar 27, 2005)

For $275 shipped to your door, it is indeed the best deal of year 2013, if I found this bow before you, I won't even think about it and take it home. Very nice Protech. Love the colour too.

Edmond


----------



## FORESTGUMP (May 14, 2008)

JINKSTER said:


> SO?
> 
> 
> sorry...best I could come up with at the moment. :laugh:
> ...



Happy New Years Jinks. Hope 2014 is the best one ever for you and the family.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

One of the best shooting compounds ever produced Bill, and with the 65% letoff draw modules, an excellent choice for finger shooting. :thumbs_up

Screw one of Gary`s springy rests on that bad boy and have some fun.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Big Country said:


> One of the best shooting compounds ever produced Bill, and with the 65% letoff draw modules, an excellent choice for finger shooting. :thumbs_up
> 
> Screw one of Gary`s springy rests on that bad boy and have some fun.


BC...that is great to hear....sounds like I lucked into a winner and after a quick review of the prices of 5 pin hunting sights?...have decided...it's official...this bow shall remain bare and sightless...as many of todays top shelf 5 pin sights cost more than what I paid for the freaking bow! :laugh:

So...no sights...no peep...just a plunger, magnetic flipper and off I go...and after reviewing NFAA BareBow Rules?...the stab that comes with the bow (suitable for pole-vaulting across small creeks) is perfectly legal. :laugh:

I'm actually feeling a bit giddy just thinking about trying my hand at shooting a 900rd with this rig...I've never shot Barebow/Compound before...so if nothing else?...it should be very interesting.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Trigun said:


> For $275 shipped to your door, it is indeed the best deal of year 2013, if I found this bow before you, I won't even think about it and take it home. Very nice Protech. Love the colour too.
> 
> Edmond


Thanks Edmond....I knew if I was going to get a good deal I'd have to be there hawking the classifieds when it was first posted...and bang...there it was....got lucky.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new PB.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I have no problem pulling and shooting a 60# recurve although not on a regular basis but a couple of years ago I hurt my left bow arm shoulder by trying to pull a 60# compound. Heard something pop and was out of action for 3 months from shooting bows. Go figure.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

wseward said:


> Congrats on the new PB.


Nice abbreviation there wseward!...and I'm certain it stands for "Protec Bow"....right?....right? :laugh:



reddogge said:


> I have no problem pulling and shooting a 60# recurve although not on a regular basis but a couple of years ago I hurt my left bow arm shoulder by trying to pull a 60# compound. Heard something pop and was out of action for 3 months from shooting bows. Go figure.


Yep...ya gotta be careful...big dif between peak weight at the end of the draw and hitting peak weight 3"s into it and while I hate admitting he's right? :laugh: ....it's like Forest said above...

"Don't forget though tough guy, you still have to pull that 50+lbs over the hump. I don't shoot mine much but that's the biggest thing I notice when I do. *Different set of muscles involved.*"

October of 2011 I was high overall shooter at a small turnout local club 3D...it was the last time I shot a compound...my 2010 60# PSE Omen (which I have long since sold)...but it was set at 56#s...and as long as I paced myself within reason?...I could shoot that from sun-up too sun-down...and that thing had some cams that defined "Lumpy & Humpy"...if not?..."Humpy-Dumpty"! as when that thing hit it's microscopic valley?...it felt like something broke! :laugh:

I'll be winding this one down and starting out at about 52-54#s....should be fine...we'll see. 

If not?...the answers a simple one...sell the bow! :laugh:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Jinks congrats on the new bow.
Toss that long stab. in the trash and put a 12"er on there, shoot it the same as you do your longbows, don't go the way of the darkside and shoot barebow, shoot bowhunter style.
Don't string walk.
If you can find a Timberdoodle ll rest for it, go for it. It is the best finger rest I have found. I have 5 other compound finger shooters shooting them now too.
Good luck with the new bow. Now get over to the Finger Forum and have fun.
PM me anytime.
Don.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

zestycj7 said:


> Jinks congrats on the new bow.
> Toss that long stab. in the trash and put a 12"er on there, shoot it the same as you do your longbows, don't go the way of the darkside and shoot barebow, shoot bowhunter style.
> Don't string walk.
> If you can find a Timberdoodle ll rest for it, go for it. It is the best finger rest I have found. I have 5 other compound finger shooters shooting them now too.
> ...


Hey Don! Great to see you post!...love your paint jobs btw...so....are you saying go with the "Competitive Bowhunter" class instead of Barebow?...if so...please PM your reasoning...thanks, Bill. :thumbs_up


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Hey Jinks, Do a search on me and you should find a picture that I posted of a dropaway rest for fingers. A friend made the launcher. He and I have won alot with this setup. He still shoot Vegas and Redding with his Proelite. See, we both went to Trad Recurves, the only difference is I still hunt with my Vectrix XL.

Also, which is worse going to the darkside or come from the darkside? Or are we both setting on the fence?
DD


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Bill can't speak for Don but I agree shoot it BH style the exact same way you shoot your recurves or longbows. It will help with your TP. I have been shooting both since 2008 the compound shows me what I am doing wrong with my recurve. By having more time to aim or think about my form. Then the recurve shows me just how easy the compound is to hold an aim. They will benefit each other if you shoot them the same. I here some here going back to their compound for training but a sight and realese will not be as big a benefit. Nonsight and fingers Baby !!!!!


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

2413gary said:


> Bill can't speak for Don but I agree shoot it BH style the exact same way you shoot your recurves or longbows. It will help with your TP. I have been shooting both since 2008 the compound shows me what I am doing wrong with my recurve. By having more time to aim or think about my form. Then the recurve shows me just how easy the compound is to hold an aim. They will benefit each other if you shoot them the same. I here some here going back to their compound for training but a sight and realese will not be as big a benefit. Nonsight and fingers Baby !!!!!


Thanks Gary and yes...Don PM'ed me as well and I can see where the Bowhunter set-up would be beneficial and work in unison with the longbows...Dons big point that hit me in his PM is that shooting a Bowhunter type/class compound rig stills allows him the latitude of utilizing a gap-stinctive type aiming mentality...and to me?...THAT was a great point he made as it is more in keeping with how I generally do shoot my longbows...and is a system (where like you infer) allows one to compliment the other and visa-versa...that's some cool stuff right there...thanks to the both of you! :thumbs_up


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Just thinking out loud here, but why barebow ? Unless something has change it is a pretty "lean" competition class isn't it ? If I ever got tempted again that baby would be loaded up for Freestyle which it is like crack cocaine to me, and all consuming with a love hate relationship. And that is why I love longbows, it put the fun of my youth back into sending arrows down range. That is just me of course.
Enjoy and happy New Year Scott


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MotherLode said:


> Just thinking out loud here, but why barebow ? Unless something has change it is a pretty "lean" competition class isn't it ? If I ever got tempted again that baby would be loaded up for Freestyle which it is like crack cocaine to me, and all consuming with a love hate relationship. And that is why I love longbows, it put the fun of my youth back into sending arrows down range. That is just me of course.
> Enjoy and happy New Year Scott


1st off?...Yes...Happy New Year Scott! 

2ndly?....you are correct...

*Freestyle + Competition ='s Crack Cocaine*

and I can definitely relate sir...and I might add that at times?...with certain individuals?...the symptoms are much the same as well cause I seen a lot of awfully stressed out and grumpy (if not downright miserable) archers when they weren't getting their fair share of hits! :laugh:

and then they start jonsing....which comes in the form of...

I need a better sight!
I need better arrows!
I need better stabs!
I need a better mechanical release!

and finally?...

I need a better bow!

which then needs better string, cables and despite all never seams to reach an optimum state of tune! 

then?...the cycle repeats itself without ever taking into consideration that...hey...maybe what I really need?...

"Is Better Form" :laugh:

and I'm not really in it to win it or to get head over heels into a highly competitive mindset...nor am I into loading down the bow with a bunch of fancy doo-dads that I can in turn blame for my poor shooting skills...but here's the real clincher...

If I did go freestlye?...that would mandate that I use a mechanical release..and I want no part of that...cause if I did?...that classification would render this absolutely beautiful, 10 years old today, Hoyt Protec as..."A Relic Bow"...and then it truly would be "just a decent deal" at $275...which would then go towards something like a $1,500 "G5 Prime One" target rig...(cause that's what I would get...I like those. LOL!) just to keep up with the jonses and not blame the bow...but I'm done with that game...and like I said...

"A Release Shooters Trash...can often times be...A Finger Shooters Treasure" 

and I'm blessed enough that for me?...this is one of those times. 

This way?...I can be very happy and content with myself that I scored a 5 at 60yds...instead of....

Pi$$ed off at myself cause I didn't get...yet another X.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Jinks as most on here know I have been hunting this year with a cam lever style compound with a sight and the same tab I shoot my recurves with 

I have passed up tons of deer looking for a big boy 

Just yesterday we had an estimated 100 deer on the move doing drives and a few young fellows shot doe 

I saw a shooter buck but it was out of range 

I passed up 15 to 20 doe 

My point is that I really have enjoyed the confidence the sighted bow has given me this year and I have found it beneficial to my recurve shooting 

Same anchor etc. 

But the one thing I know for sure is that I have no desire to switch over to a release, but to each his own


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

(that classification would render this absolutely beautiful, 10 years old today, Hoyt Protec as..."A Relic Bow")

I shot Hoyt for a lot of years. Their newest and greatest wasn't always a step forward, trust me.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

JINKSTER said:


> BC...that is great to hear....sounds like I lucked into a winner and after a quick review of the prices of 5 pin hunting sights?...have decided...it's official...this bow shall remain bare and sightless...as many of todays top shelf 5 pin sights cost more than what I paid for the freaking bow! :laugh:
> 
> So...no sights...no peep...just a plunger, magnetic flipper and off I go...and after reviewing NFAA BareBow Rules?...the stab that comes with the bow (suitable for pole-vaulting across small creeks) is perfectly legal. :laugh:
> 
> I'm actually feeling a bit giddy just thinking about trying my hand at shooting a 900rd with this rig...I've never shot Barebow/Compound before...so if nothing else?...it should be very interesting.



You will have a blast Bill! And I think you will find that shooting the wheel bow will help your stick bow shooting, and vise versa. :darkbeer:


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

DDSHOOTER said:


> That is funny! I did the exact opposite. Sold my 2005 Hoyt Ultra Elite Blue fusion W/2000XL, cam.5 for a TradTech Titan III W/black max carbon.
> LOL.
> Good luck its a shooter for sure.
> DD


===================

Hello
X2
Just sold 2 compound Hoyt VE's
Got 2 more to sell.
Bought 2 Zone Recurve bows.

And I owe it all to Jinkster , for getting me started straight. :wink:

Buying a older bow. Well the way I view that is. We can be old and still have some life left in us. " Hun " 

Bill if you are going to shoot 3 fingers under.
I know of a perfect arrow rest for that type shooting. Sends a arrow straight from a compound or re-curve. [ Later


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Whelp?...regarding the "BareBow VS BowHunter" thing?....this was an eye opener....if not a huge game plan changer...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2151823

the imminent death of not one but two styles/classes....in one fell swoop.


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill - Read that whole thread and by the end my head was swimming with all the classes listed. I think I counted 2 classes of recurve BB listed and what 3-4 classes of compound. How does one keep it all straight rules and equipment. Then it sounds like different rules between the different organizations. Clickers, no clickers - sights, no sights - stab, long stab - string walking, no string walking. I think I am more confused then ever. Then again I tend to over think also.
Once you get your new set up post a video over on the fingers forum. I will be looking for it.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arron said:


> Bill - Read that whole thread and by the end my head was swimming with all the classes listed. I think I counted 2 classes of recurve BB listed and what 3-4 classes of compound. How does one keep it all straight rules and equipment. Then it sounds like different rules between the different organizations. Clickers, no clickers - sights, no sights - stab, long stab - string walking, no string walking. I think I am more confused then ever. Then again I tend to over think also.
> Once you get your new set up post a video over on the fingers forum. I will be looking for it.


Right?...pretty much the primary reason why my backyard is my favorite place to shoot...with my best buddy...God.

1/4 of a century ago I was all in...NFAA/FAA card carrying member...went on to become range officer then secretary and finally VP of the club...and I thought there were a lot of rules back then...but there were like 4 primary types of shooters...

1. Open Class (anything goes full blown spot shooters)

then the typical hunters...

2. Release/Compound

3. Fingers/Compound

and then?...

4. The Stickbow Crowd...(and it seemed that these guys just liked seeing others like them show up to have someone to shoot with...with little to no concern whether they preferred/shot/brought a curve or longbow....all just happy to be there. 

And by and in large?...back then?...if others noted that someone was doing or using something a little different?...method or gadget?...it was more like..."Oh...that's cool...LMK how it works out for you!":thumbs_up

and anybody protesting anything was a rarity...if not considered an oddity....the rules were limber...the effort and passion was stiff....nowadays?...that seems somewhat reversed.

and what I'm seeing today is panic acts of survival...of a sport that's dying a slow painful death...it seems parents these days don't want their children to learn how to "shoot" anything...except a text to them...and folks are consumed by mass media....with a...

"why do it when you can watch someone else do it at the click of a mouse?"

or better yet?...

"there's an app or video game for that."

mentality...sad. 

And I pity the organizers...making painful suggestions/decisions with an uphill battle against an army of whiners in an ocean of confusion....no fun at all.

And can you imagine how self-defeating all this is?...where would be archers get so overwhelmed by swimming through all the BS of rule changes and class changes and deletions and merges that they simply decide to throw in the towel and remain in their backyards and favorite honey holes?...again?...sad. 

I think the last archers in this sport will be the ones still making a paycheck off it...and us passionate backyard types...cause it appears that the multiple organizations are fighting to the death via rule books. (insert tears here)


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

It is it's own game that many enjoy as did I for a long time, the guys on the top in are truly gifted regardless of the rules. I was not one of the gifted one's. But could do ok depending on who "didn't" show up LOL


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

MotherLode said:


> It is it's own game that many enjoy as did I for a long time, the guys on the top in are truly gifted regardless of the rules. I was not one of the gifted one's. But could do ok depending on who "didn't" show up LOL


at one time long ago?...I was very near the top...but I wasn't gifted...I had to work for it....long and hard I might add. :laugh:


----------



## MotherLode (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh trust me I worked hard, very hard. But, there are the gifted ones that were on a whole different level. I'm not talking local club stuff here, depending on the club that these individuals called home of coarse. My experience is that "near" the top and the top is a mile apart. But not all that far apart point wise.


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

All I can say is good luck.........

I'm selling every bit of my compound gear and hopefully will have enough to buy a couple sets of ILF limbs out of it....I thought I would enjoy it more, but I don't. 

I have looked at all of the rules and such, and decided I didn't want to even get involved with that aspect of the sport...too many for my taste. 

I hope it helps you with your shooting your trad bows if that's what you are after. ..but for me it hasn't happened. 

All of mine is going to be listed tomorrow and when it's gone it's gone 

Mac


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> All I can say is good luck.........
> 
> I'm selling every bit of my compound gear and hopefully will have enough to buy a couple sets of ILF limbs out of it....I thought I would enjoy it more, but I don't.
> 
> ...


So you are liking the Titan


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

JParanee said:


> So you are liking the Titan


Very much so.

Mac


----------



## 4nolz (Aug 17, 2011)

I see trophies in your future.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Interestingly, I finally settled into a somewhat reliable dynamic release shortly after playing with a hinge release for my freestyle compound bow....


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MAC 11700 said:


> Very much so.
> 
> Mac


That's awesome Mac


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

4nolz said:


> I see trophies in your future.


Lol ...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

BarneySlayer said:


> Interestingly, I finally settled into a somewhat reliable dynamic release shortly after playing with a hinge release for my freestyle compound bow....


Barney...that sounds cool...I used to have a stanislowski hinge/cam release...an old rope model...we used to call'em "Jaw-Breakers" LOL!..and boy were they "tell-tale" when it came to form practice...but I know this...just a few months before I sold it?...I used to just draw my old Jennings with my fingers every now and then...cause that sucker would hit the wall right at my anchor and I'd be like..."Oh...yea...that's what 28"s feels like...now I remember."...then hang it back up and grab one of my stickbows and hit alignment lights out...and every time I even thought that maybe my form was breaking down?...I'd go draw that Jennings again...and I would've shot it but...it was an 80# Bow that I had spun down to it's min weight of 60#s...and shooting it like that?...felt like two leaf springs bolted to a 2X4...hideously sloppy...but I should enjoy this protec...looks like it has everything a finger compound should have...plenty of ATA and gobs of BH...prolly slow as a dog but?...should make for a sweet finger bow...here's two more pics I found from the owner who sold it to the guy I bought it from...an for $275 shipped tmd?...it sure looks good to me! 



















L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks good Bill 

Oneida just sent me a new bow about a month ago 

I have not got around to playing with it much


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

You did good, that bow has winner written all over it...:wink:


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, now you know.....:smile:


----------



## Arron (Nov 18, 2012)

Bill I got to tell you I blame you for your finger post. Having only shot stick bows your post with the picture of the Protect kinda peaked my interest. I am thinking a finger compound might be kinda fun to have in my small collection. I was taking a peek at the classified target section here and looks like a lot of choices. Almost to many choices and most of the prices are out of my range all be it most have been pretty new models posted as of late. Also all have been in the 50 - 70 pound range. I did a little research on new target models and did see were 40 -50 pound limbs are offered just have not seen them listed in the classifieds. I realize there is a let off but you still have to pull it over the hump. With my over used elbows from 29 years of repetitive factory work I need to be really careful in draw weights if I want to keep shooting. Any way I will keep looking to see if I can find a older model in a low draw weight. Any other recommendations other then the Protect to keep an eye out for??


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

Arron said:


> Bill I got to tell you I blame you for your finger post. Having only shot stick bows your post with the picture of the Protect kinda peaked my interest. I am thinking a finger compound might be kinda fun to have in my small collection. I was taking a peek at the classified target section here and looks like a lot of choices. Almost to many choices and most of the prices are out of my range all be it most have been pretty new models posted as of late. Also all have been in the 50 - 70 pound range. I did a little research on new target models and did see were 40 -50 pound limbs are offered just have not seen them listed in the classifieds. I realize there is a let off but you still have to pull it over the hump. With my over used elbows from 29 years of repetitive factory work I need to be really careful in draw weights if I want to keep shooting. Any way I will keep looking to see if I can find a older model in a low draw weight. Any other recommendations other then the Protect to keep an eye out for??


Hey Arron...go ahead on....you can blame me! :laugh:

Here's the thing...there's not a doubt in my mind whether or not having such a bow to use as a training aid will benefit me as it already has....back when I still had my Jennings XLR?...it felt great to just draw it every now and then as it reminded me of what 28"s felt like when I was locked in at anchor as my sometimes to heavy stickbows would break down my form over time...another analogy/benefit I make between the two is this...weight-lifters often times "Train" with "weight machines"...(compound)...in an effort to win what are ultimately "Free-Weight"...(stickbow)...competitions...and since stickbows and compounds place stress loads on muscles differently throughout the draw cycle...(stickbows peak at anchor/compounds peak through mid-draw)...much like the weight-lifters who use both machines and free-weights it gives a more well rounded training program and I could certainly envision where such X-training with a compound could build mid-draw muscles to where the same archer would feel more confident and draw his stickbow more smoothly through the mid-cycle of said stickbow...so I can definitely see where X-Training between the two could be beneficial...not to mention a stronger more well rounded archer...and?...even more fun to be had with archery! 

As far as "Other Bow Selections" that would make for a good finger shooter?...I would say to stick with bows that tout AT LEAST...40"s ATA (axel-too-axel)...and more than that if your draw length is 30"s or over...and it can also depend on the geometry of the cams...and in this case?...bigger is better as the bigger the cams (size wise)?...the shallower the string angle and the less finger pinch you will get hence a cleaner (more forgiving) release....and here are a few compounds I believe would make great finger shooters...

Hoyt: Oasis Model (46" ATA)..Vantage LTD & Tribute models (45"s ATA)...Pro Comp Elite XL's (40 5/8" w/ GTX Cams/40"s w/ Spiral Cams)

Barnsdale: Classic X (can be had in ATA's up too 47.5"s....but ask...cause they've also been made very short)

Mathews: Apex 8 (42 1/4" ATA) & Conquest4 (40 5/8" ATA)

You may want to take a look at some of Maitlands....as their "Long Riser Technology" interests me and their "X-Factor" model boasts a 42" ATA.

I'm not real familiar with bowtechs offerings as I don't much care for them and I'm sure there may be quite a few others (and maybe others will chime in here) but I might also note that it also depends on what you'll be using the bow for...if it's for spots only?...go as long as you can get...the longer the better...but if it's for 3D/Hunting?...I believe you would be best served with an ATA in the 40-42" lengths.

I haven't drawn a compound for a couple years now so...I haven't got a clue whether this 50-60# Protec is going to feel childishly light to me (due to years of yanking on my stickbows) or?...on the heavy side (due to my age)...but if it feels on the heavy side to me?...the limbs are going out for camo film dipping an the riser is headed to anodize for mil-spec flat black....or?...if I just don't care for the bow/draw at all?...it may go right back in the box it arrived in and back on the chopping block as I won't waste my time and money on it.

Hope that helps and L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## ghoster808 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey Bill, I remember Zeus with the lightning bolts, and noticed the flame job on this beaut! Lemme guess Prometheus will be its handle right? Lol. Love your threads Bill, I always get a smile n chuckle! My man...Mike


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

ghoster808 said:


> Hey Bill, I remember Zeus with the lightning bolts, and noticed the flame job on this beaut! Lemme guess Prometheus will be its handle right? Lol. Love your threads Bill, I always get a smile n chuckle! My man...Mike


Well?...Prometheus could work for this Hoyt from Hades...but I'm a bit more spiritual these days...so in HIS honor?...from The Mountain of Fear & Joy...this bow will be scripted "Hebrews 12:29"....just as a reminder of who's Large and In Charge!


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Looking forward to your review of the bow & how the roll over feels with the cams vs round wheels.


----------

